# KOLKATA | Ideal Exotica | 82m x 5 | 22 fl x 5 | U/C



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

A luxury Residential Condominium project from Ideal Group, with the concept of Skyvillas - Bungalows in the Sky.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Design Renders


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*PROJECT DETAILS*

IDEAL EXOTICA
*Address*: 21, Pramatha Chowdhury Sarani, New Alipore, Block M
*Developer*: Ideal Group
*Architects*:
Hafeez Contractor
Sanon Sen & Associates

Official Website: Ideal Exotica

*Summary*
Homes that combine the privacy and grandeur of a bungalow, the lifestyle of a high- rise with the added pleasure of abundant private and shared green spaces.
From among the private bungalows that dot New Alipore, will rise the magnificence of Ideal Exotica, Located in a private corner of the most posh peaceful and affluent living spaces in New Alipore.
“Bungalows in the air” Triple level apartments with attached gardens. An elevation that will become a point of reference in the city. 

*Features*
*All towers are G + 21
*All flats have attached servant quarters & spacious balconies
*All duplex & triplex flats have attached, private and triple height spacious gardens
*Double basement below Block A & Block B
*Blocks (B, C, D, & E) are connected at the roof level 

*Apartment Categories*
2,400 sqft - 11,095 sqft
Excellenta Apartments - 3,4 BHK
Excellenza Duplexes - 5,6 BHK
Expanza Triplexes - 6 BHK

*Amenities* 
*Elixir - the residents’ club*
-Swimming pool 
-Indoor badminton court 
-Table tennis room 
-Indoor games room 
-Pool room 
-Gymnasium 
-Spacious banquet hall with an attached lawn 

*Ground floor would be delightfully landscaped to include -*
-Built & green spaces 
-Fountains 
-Interesting sculptures 
-Trees, hedges & flowering plants would be provided to beautify & create interesting interplay between light & shade, nature & built spaces. 

*The roof would be developed to include - *
-Beautiful garden areas 
-A walking & jogging track 
-Exercise & sit out areas 
-Meditation area

*All apartments are centrally air- conditioned*
*Floor-to-Ceiling Height of 3.5m*
*All flats exclusively designed with no beams and pillars between rooms*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Some more Renders*

Landscape Views


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Renders*

Club view









Duplex Terrace view









Top terrace view


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

The site at Block M, New Alipore


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Project Updates*

BLK D- 1st Floor Slab Shuttring Work Complete










BLK E-2nd Floor Slab Shuttring Work Going On


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Really cool design :applause:


----------



## cilindr0 (Aug 8, 2012)

Amazing project! love it!


----------



## The Constantine (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice project.


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

wonderful project.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Update*

25.02.2013

View from Main Road. It is rising now


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Another angle


----------

